# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Niki Beach Menue - is it back to 4 or so pages?

## Leon

Lunching in Nikki Beach last June-July we were very disappointed with their telephone menu that shrank to one page, understandable due to the pandemic or supply chain problems.

Before it of course it was a good beginning of the enjoyable visit to go thru all mouth watering pages and pages of their menu.

So, the question to you who ate there recently - is Nikki's menu back to their glorious past with pages of sushi, etc.?

----------


## sandypants

We were there over the holidays.December 2021.  Same menu as always, plus a chalkboard menu with holiday specials. Didnt seem to have any supply chain issues. We had a very nice lunch. Cant wait to go back in a few weeks.

----------


## maryella

We were there last Sunday. Extensive menu. I would say close to 4 pages. 
But beware they added a 20% gratuity onto the bill my SIL signed and was not aware of nor agreed to. A few days later looking over the receipt I noticed it. Emailed them and after much back and forth got a credit. They stated that everyone leaves their servers an additional 20% after dining there.

----------


## cec1

> We were there last Sunday. Extensive menu. I would say close to 4 pages. 
> But beware they added a 20% gratuity onto the bill my SIL signed and was not aware of nor agreed to. A few days later looking over the receipt I noticed it. Emailed them and after much back and forth got a credit. They stated that everyone leaves their servers an additional 20% after dining there.



Appalling!

----------


## Dennis

I think it was a server at NB who tried to explain to me that service was not included because NB was not French Owned.

I laughed and said your tip just went from 10e to zero e.

----------


## cassidain

> I laughed and said your tip just went from 10e to zero e.



right on

----------


## maryella

The menu clearly states “service compris”

----------


## le_reve

Was there on Saturday with a larger party as a guest, and the menu seemed as big as it used to be.  Our host was ordering for all of us as a group, so I didn't peruse it as much as I would have, but I have to say the steak with truffle mashed potatoes was pretty dang good.  I had never had anything but sushi there in the past.  (And, the people watching and general tom-foolery was on-point as always!)

----------


## amyb

> (And, the people watching and general tom-foolery was on-point as always!)



Thinking it is time we revisited that place!

----------

